# Let's discuss MOBAs in here! (League of Legends, Dota 2, Smite, Dungeon Defenders 2)



## Hey Listen! (Mar 17, 2013)

I know that there was a thread for this but it's gotten like 4 posts in 4 months and I'd rather not bump it again like I did when I first joined TBT.

I've been playing this a lot lately and it's helping with the wait for New Leaf.  I was wondering if anyone wanted to play with me?  I'm on the North American servers and I play mostly mid lane and ADC.  I dabble in top sometimes, but that was mostly just Season 2.

My names: NerdyPLZ

So just add me if you want to play or whoever else leaves their name.

Ps: I don't play when Kennen is free anymore. (I hate that THING)


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey said:


> I know that there was a thread for this but it's gotten like 4 posts in 4 months and I'd rather not bump it again like I did when I first joined TBT.
> 
> I've been playing this a lot lately and it's helping with the wait for New Leaf.  I was wondering if anyone wanted to play with me?  I'm on the North American servers and I play mostly mid lane and ADC.  I dabble in top sometimes, but that was mostly just Season 2.
> 
> ...



Hiya  I've been playing it as well  I completed both the tutorials but I don't know how to play a game against another player, I join the game and everone kicks me out for no reason. I feel hated


----------



## Brad (Apr 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I join the game and everone kicks me out for no reason. I feel hated



This is the only reason why I don't play LoL. The community is just, so, damn, terrible. They leave no room for new players to even get good enough to hold there own.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 6, 2013)

LoL blows

-Dota player out


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm too dumb to play Dota.  Too hard for me.  The LoL community is the worst in the entire gaming world without a doubt.  It's much easier to start out casually with a bunch of friends just as new to the game as yourself.  I can see why lots of people get discouraged.  But I think the reason you get kicked out of games is because you try to join custom games.  If you select PvP or Co-op vs. AI then nobody can kick you from a game.  It's a really fun game to play with a bit of a learning curve (not as much as Dota 2's).  I just recommend that you grab some friends to start off with you, play some bots games, watch some videos on how to play, and have fun.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 7, 2013)

With these kind of games, you really want to start with at least 20 bot games. LoL is nice in the way that you're very restricted in what heroes you can play at the start, so you can focus on whatever heroes are in rotation that week. Also, the bots are reasonably difficult imo.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Apr 7, 2013)

Well when I started off I played this champion, Graves, all week and was heartbroken when he was gone.  My friends and I would cheer when we would defeat the beginner bots.  But those intermediate bots... *shudders* are evil, evil things.  I actually played my first ranked game yesterday.  We had a butthurt troll on our team and we still won.  I does be feelin' supa special right naw.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 8, 2013)

I have Dota 2 invites just sitting in my backpack if anyone here is interested in trying it out.


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2013)

Fabioisonfire said:


> I have Dota 2 invites just sitting in my backpack if anyone here is interested in trying it out.



Same here.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2013)

I think everyone is sitting on a mountain of Dota invites, they're like those miniature bibles handed out that no one really wants.

Anyway, LoL usually is only fun for about 4 to 6 months and then it dies down fast. As I worked my way up I didn't care what anyone thought because I never took normal games so seriously, but as I got better I moved onto high stakes ranked games. That is where it gets frustrating because you are pretty much guaranteed to have one person screw everything up most of the time. I played about 50~ ranked games and 35 of those were botched by someone on my team or the enemy team.
So yeah, I never play it anymore. (Nunu + Singed 4 lyfe)


----------



## Ashtot (May 22, 2013)

I've been playing for a couple years, and would love to play with anyone, I might be able to help.  I started a thread in PC gaming for a LoL tournament a while ago, you can check that out if you want.


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 22, 2013)

Seriously.  That needs to happen.


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2013)

Hey said:


> I'm too dumb to play Dota.  Too hard for me.  The LoL community is the worst in the entire gaming world without a doubt.  It's much easier to start out casually with a bunch of friends just as new to the game as yourself.  I can see why lots of people get discouraged.  But I think the reason you get kicked out of games is because you try to join custom games.  If you select PvP or Co-op vs. AI then nobody can kick you from a game.  It's a really fun game to play with a bit of a learning curve (not as much as Dota 2's).  I just recommend that you grab some friends to start off with you, play some bots games, watch some videos on how to play, and have fun.



Work on it then. Yes, Dota 2 is more intense and unforgiving, but you'll never get better if you don't work on it. I have spent 615 Hours in Dota 2, with 250 real matches and a win rate of 43%. The rest of those hours were spent practicing. If you really want support, get your friends to do it to. Be bad in a good game together while having fun.

Also, here. Read it to familiarize yourself with Dota should you be interested in it again.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 30, 2013)

How did this turn into a dota thread? I mean I totally like dota better, but this thread is supposed to be about LoL...


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 30, 2013)

I guess this could now be considered the MOBA thread and we could discuss things such as Smite, Dota, and LoL, but I have no idea how to change the thread title.  Even after 7 months I am still only a noob.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can't. So if someone else wants to make a MOBA thread, they should go do that.


----------



## Justin (May 30, 2013)

Bam! Thread title changed!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 30, 2013)

Wow, thank's for making me look like an idiot. Now how am I supposed to look like I know what I'm talking about?


----------



## D i a (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't played LoL in awhile. I only play with friends, now. 
Though I am repeating it, the LoL community is pretty horrible. No one can grow in a community like that. I wish there was a side of the community that was easy-going and just in it for a fun time, but since that portion of the LoL community is outweighed by all of the trash-talking, over-zealous players, it's hard to pull up a nice random team. It's too bad, really.


----------



## Cam (Jun 6, 2013)

I played Dota for a long time, the HoN, then Dota 2. Now playing Smite which I absolutely love. It just works so well.
If you played Smite a year ago and hated the tacky gameplay (like I did) try it again, it's a fully polished game now


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jun 6, 2013)

Justin said:


> Bam! Thread title changed!



Justin, you're my hero xD.  And D i a there is an easy going side.  Ever noticed how everyone is so much nicer to each other in Co-op vs AI?  I don't think I left bots until level 10.


----------



## D i a (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone is a lot nicer in co-op vs AI, it's true. There are still a handful that are on mules leveling up that still choose to be distasteful though. Might have to log on to unlock Karthus on sale though. I discovered I really liked him the other day in an ARAM. =P


----------



## Sheep (Jun 7, 2013)

I played LoL for around 3 months.  I switched to Dota 2, and it is much better.  I must have been lucky; because the community also feels more nice.

I like playing as Templar Assassin, Crystal Maiden and Enchantress.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 7, 2013)

LoL all the way.


----------



## rafren (Jun 8, 2013)

Absolutely love League, but have only been able to grind up to Gold 5. lol 

Gets tiring considering how toxic everyone is.

support mains unite


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 8, 2013)

ign?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey excuse me, why is HoN not in this title. That's discrimination, HoN is just as good as any of these games. Except maybe smite.


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2013)

not sure if anyone here follows LoL e-sports but

clgS3ibelieve


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 10, 2013)

I've added some of you guys who posted your IGN on LoL, but no one has added me back yet


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 12, 2013)

Everyone add me my user is in the sig! I just want people to play with!

Also need somebody to duo with, stuck in Bronze IV due to trolls.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I have 14 or so Dota 2 invites thanks to Gaben.
Let me know if you're interested. I don't really care about winning or losing, as long as we're having fun.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 14, 2013)

You said:


> Everyone add me my user is in the sig! I just want people to play with!
> 
> Also need somebody to duo with, stuck in Bronze IV due to trolls.


I added you but you did not add me back


----------



## Zamaruki (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to play LoL (played it since 2011) but I recently got into Dota2, and I enjoy it much more. My favourite hero is Doom.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 19, 2013)

Btw, Week 2 of LCS is this week. NA LCS starts on Thursday with Cloud 9 5-0!


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 21, 2013)

Highlights of Week 2 LCS (NA and EU)
CLG vs Cloud 9
Gambit vs ATN

The first game was spectacular for the throws and comebacks. The second game was just perfect play by both teams. Truly an epic match.


----------



## unravel (Jul 15, 2013)

I play dota 2 and its awesome
PS: I'm not a noob |D


----------



## Mira (Jul 20, 2013)

Dota 2 all the way! 
Add me on steam if you want; http://steamcommunity.com/id/miira/
I mostly play carry or support, depends on the game. But my fav hero must be Viper/Windrunner


----------



## unravel (Sep 30, 2013)

Mira said:


> Dota 2 all the way!
> Add me on steam if you want; http://steamcommunity.com/id/miira/
> I mostly play carry or support, depends on the game. But my fav hero must be Viper/Windrunner



I used to play Viper, he is one of my 1 success in my career profile. to be honest there are a lot of idiot gamers (didn't say someone in TBT) out there since its already free to play and now I have more losses which is why I prefer playing with party than going match solo zzz

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I heard that LoL community is bad, same as HoN. I guess Dota 2 community is better hahaha xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 30, 2013)

You should be in a higher bracket and generally unaffected by the large influx of new players.


----------



## unravel (Oct 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> You should be in a higher bracket and generally unaffected by the large influx of new players.


MAYBE
Hello Monero you added me in steam before :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah, what region do you play in?


----------



## unravel (Oct 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Yeah, what region do you play in?



South East Asia, well why do you ask?


----------



## Hartech (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I am just getting into Dota 2! Would anyone like to help me out a bit? I have quite a bit of experience with league so I know general moba mechanics. I just need some help getting used to Dota


----------

